# Anyone know where i can find these plants?



## Slimo (Nov 1, 2010)

Urticularia Graminifoilia 
Riccardia chamedryfolia

Let me know!


----------



## Slimo (Nov 1, 2010)

*No one?*

Is there any shop in the GTA that carry rare plants?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Menagerie sometimes carries UG. I heard that Big Al's sometimes does as well (but this is very rare).


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Ive seen ug at BAls a couple tims. usually the oakville store.


----------

